# Canon Powershot S2



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

I purchased one of these second hand last summer. Very nice little camera. Worked fine for about 9 months or so & then developed a problem in that when turned on no image appears in the viewfinder or on the screen. All the symbols i.e. film speed, flash on/off, etc. are there but as I say no image. Tried new batteries, resetting to factory defaults, formatting memory card, in short, everything I can think of with no joy.

Any suggestions appreciated.

One other question. The camera is a few years old. Would it be possible/economically viable to have it professionally repaired? or should I bin it & get a new camera?


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Not sure about the problem, must be something to do with the sensor or live view chip. If the other icons are there and the main image isnt, then thats all I can think. Will the screen display a picture that has been taken?

Sadly in todays economy its usualy cheaper in the long run to by a new camera rather than get it repaired. I just bought a brand new Canon SX1 IS for Â£250. I would think it would easily cost that to get yours repaired if it is something like I said. Of course you could always get a quote, as it might be something a lot more simple like a loose wire, but even getting a quote can cost Â£50 or more.


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tom Radford said:


> Not sure about the problem, must be something to do with the sensor or live view chip. If the other icons are there and the main image isnt, then thats all I can think. Will the screen display a picture that has been taken?
> 
> Sadly in todays economy its usualy cheaper in the long run to by a new camera rather than get it repaired. I just bought a brand new Canon SX1 IS for Â£250. I would think it would easily cost that to get yours repaired if it is something like I said. Of course you could always get a quote, as it might be something a lot more simple like a loose wire, but even getting a quote can cost Â£50 or more.


New camera it is then. :wallbash: Damn it. I was only just starting to get to grips with all the functions on that one.

I still have, and sometimes use, an old Pentax film SLR. Developing and printing is a pain time & money wise & I don't have a scanner.


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Check that the "Power Save Function" is switched off. If you do not have access to a user manual, you can download one here. Have found in the past that you have to go to Canon USA if you want to download a user manual.

Brian


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Also check the "DISP" button.

Brian


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

There is a problem with the S2 and other Canon models, just as you describe.

There's a thread on a camera forum about it which I was reading just the other day.

I've not had time to read it in depth but I'm sure it's a problem with the sensor.

I hope a link is okay. If not then please delete.

Hope this helps....

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=824358

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

So looks like a sensor issue as I thought. Give Canon UK a ring and ask them about it. If they do free evaluations over here, you have nothing to loose. They will either fix it for free or tell you a price.

I'd be inclined to kick up a bit of a fuss if they do try and charge for it, regardless of if its in warranty or not. There is obviously an issue that they know about, and so it should be repaired for free as far as Im concerned.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

If it still takes photographs, just use the viewfinder or does that black out as well?


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

He said in the original post the viewfinder blacks out too. And besides the viewfinders on these cameras are useless.


----------

